

Ask HN: Mindmaps for blog entries: Is there a code for that ? - nuitblanche

I run a blog that is highly technical (http://nuit-blanche.blogspot.com) and I pay special attention to link back to previous entries relevant to new posts. However, in the past few months, I have run into the issue of trying to find back some entries but could not do that very well using the search engine that sits on top of the blog and I am wondering if the following piece of software exists. I am looking for a way to graphically show the connection between different entries. Since there are many entries, moving about this map of connection would provide a view of the text of an entry when the mouse goes over that node.<p>Think of it as a mindmap for blogs. It would make sense to have an application like that since blogs are a way to detail one's thought on specific problems, a mindmap of some sort would have the ability to use the internal links provided by the blog entries to provide a good big picture/mind map.<p>Is there a java based or graphics based solution that does this automatically ?
======
Robin_Message
ribbonfarm.com has a feature called trails which does that -- see
<http://www.ribbonfarm.com/trails/the-way-of-the-sociopath/> for example.

It's powered by a site called <http://trailmeme.com/>

